

Ask HN: Creating case designs - tixocloud

Hi everyone,<p>I'm interested in developing my own case for my Raspberry Pi computer. I have a design idea in mind but am wondering what it would take for me to take my design all the way to building my prototype? I am assuming that I will need to provide some design specifications but how will I locate someone to build my design? Will I need to source my own materials? I am completely new at this so I would really appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction.<p>Thanks!
======
xauronx
Just an idea, but would it be possible to 3D print it through an online
service?

 _googling_

Check these out! <http://www.shapeways.com/search?q=raspberry+pi>

~~~
tixocloud
Oh wow. Thanks! Very nice. If the price is reasonable, that might be a winner.

